# dust cover



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all, any idea where I can get the correct fly wheel dust cover for my '67 Goat/
The seem illusive.
Also, the round rubber (things) that go under the sides of the hood, I'm assuming my car is supposed to have them, what the heck are they called?
thanks as always
:cheers


----------

